# some advice would be great



## shalko80 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am thinking of getting myself an 01 Allroad. I am just wandering what should i be looking for when buying a used Audi. I know to look for timing belt/tune up/tires/brakes/etc. was all the work done by an audi mechanic. All that good stuff. What else should i be looking for. 
I found 1 car and just want some advice.

http://reno.craigslist.org/cto/3323060736.html


any advice would be great.


----------



## MasryA4 (May 22, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...out-for-should-I-SELL-it-etc-catch-all-thread


----------



## MasryA4 (May 22, 2012)

bbut looks to me like that car is very clean:thumbup:


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Wrong section and pretty much forum. Go here instead http://www.audizine.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/5-C4-C5-A6-S6-RS6-allroad


----------

